# Tempestade Tropical ARTHUR (Atlântico 2008 #01)



## MSantos (31 Mai 2008 às 19:38)

Formou-se "Arthur", primeira tempestade tropical no Atlântico. Deverá atingir o Belize e o Mexico.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2008 às 21:17)

O 90L continuou a aprofundar a convecção apesar de já estar com o centro em terra. Pelo satélite dá ideia duma depressão tropical desorganizada mas um navio e uma boia registaram ventos com intensidade de tempestade tropical pelo que o sistema foi de imediato classificado e baptizado com o primeiro nome da época, Arthur. Após o normal emfraquecimento sobre Terra prevê-se que se volte a fortalecer quando entrar no Golfo do México.



> THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED IN THE NORTHWESTERN CARIBBEAN
> BECAME A TROPICAL STORM AS IT WAS CROSSING THE COAST OF BELIZE
> EARLY THIS MORNING. THIS IS BASED ON SATELLITE IMAGERY...*SHIP DATA
> AND A NOAA BUOY 42056 WHICH REPORTED SUSTAINED WINDS OF TROPICAL
> ...
















*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## Agreste (31 Mai 2008 às 22:29)

Época de ciclones tropicais no atlântico norte (golfo do méxico) começou antes de começar... 

Nada que não se pudesse prever. Quase toda a america central está há alguns dias debaixo de uma especie de vale depressionario com condições bastante favoráveis. Apareceu a "Alma" do lado do pacifico cujos restos fizeram acender o "Arthur", que já entrou pela fronteira do Belize. Não houve pelo que percebe, problemas para as zonas turisticamente importantes de Cancun, Playa del Carmen e da ilha de Cozumel...

Provavelmente uma "Bertha" a caminho da Florida não deve tardar...


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2008 às 12:23)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Se o Arthur se dirigir para o baía de Campeche, e se a época for activa como a de 2005,  o petroleo upa, upa, é que chegamos aos 200 dólares num instante!



Como o mercado está actualmente é melhor nem pensar no que seria uma época complicada no Golfo.
Mas com o Arthur não vai acontecer, um anticiclone nos niveis altos sobre a fronteira do Texas com o México impõe um regime de ventos que impede o Arthur de subir. Este tipo de situação repetiu-se bastante vezes o ano passado e manteve o Golfo e a costa americana do Golfo sem problemas de maior.

*300 mb Height*





*Steering Layers 400-850*






O NHC ajustou para um trajecto sem o centro regressar à água na Bahia de Campeche.







*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2008 às 12:31)

Agreste disse:


> Nada que não se pudesse prever. Quase toda a america central está há alguns dias debaixo de uma especie de vale depressionario com condições bastante favoráveis. Apareceu a "Alma" do lado do pacifico cujos restos fizeram acender o "Arthur", que já entrou pela fronteira do Belize.



O mais curioso com a Alma e o Arthur é que alguns modelos já preveram ambos há bastante tempo, pelo menos uma semana ou mais do caso da Alma. E após a formação da Alma dificilmente se formaria o Arthur, mas o GFS insistia, e ninguém acreditava. Os modelos estiveram muito bem aqui.

De qualquer forma o Arthur é uma tempestade tropical muito atípica, nem o NHC consegue identificar muito bem o centro da circulação em superficie. 



> THE CENTER OF ARTHUR IS DIFFICULT TO LOCATE IN NIGHT-VIS
> IMAGERY...BUT STILL APPEARS TO BE SLOWLY CROSSING THE SOUTHERN
> YUCATAN PENINSULA.
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT1+shtml/010853.shtml?




Não me lembro de ver recentemente algo classificado como tempestade tropical com aspecto tão desorganizado.






Penso que houve aqui algumas cautelas pois com a Alma parece-me que o NHC ainda estava um pouco "enferrujado" e atrasado nos seus avisos. Suspeito que a Alma chegou a ser um furacão pouco antes do landfall embora nunca tenha sido classificado como tal.

*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2008 às 17:47)

ARTHUR perdeu força e é agora um depressão tropical. 

Os alertas foram desontinuados pelo Belize e pelo México, as previsões indicam que a depressão ARTHUR não vai conseguir alcançar o Golfo do México, como se previa inicialmente, logo deverá continuar a perder força enquanto percorre o interior mexicano.  

NHC: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT1+shtml/011435.shtml


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2008 às 22:45)

*Tempestade tropical Arthur perde força sobre o México*

A tempestade tropical Arthur, a primeira do ano no Atlântico e segunda a atingir as Américas, perdeu força e virou apenas depressão ao passar sobre Yucatán, no México, no domingo, mas ainda assim ameaçava provocar enchentes na península de baixa altitude. O Arthur, que na manhã de domingo estava previsto para passar sobre o Golfo do México, onde há muitas instalações petrolíferas, continuou sobre terra firme, e agora a previsão é que continue assim. 
De acordo com o Centro Nacional de Furacões, em Miami, os ventos sustentados da tempestade caíram para 55 quilômetros por hora, e o Arthur levou muita chuva a partes do sul de Yucatán, alem dos vizinhos Belize e Guatemala. Estão previstos até 25 centímetros de precipitação pluviométrica. 
O Arthur também pode produzir chuvas isoladas de até 38 centímetros sobre o Yucatán, região que possui alguma produção açucareira. "Essas chuvas podem provocar inundações e deslizamentos de terra perigosos, especialmente em áreas montanhosas", disse o centro de furacões. 
O Serviço Meteorológico do México também avisou sobre a possibilidade de deslizamentos de lama e ressacas marítimas perigosas nos Estados de Yucatán, Quintana Roo, Capeche, Chiapas e Tabasco, no sul do país. 
Formado um dia antes do início oficial da temporada de furacões no Atlântico (1o de junho), o Arthur teve seu epicentro a 200 quilômetros ao sul do porto colonial de Campeche e estava se deslocando para o oeste a 13 quilômetros por hora. 
"A expectativa é que esse movimento continue nos próximos dois dias," disse o centro de furacões americano. "Se continuar nessa rota, a previsão é que o Arthur continue sobre o sul do México. Outra tempestade tropical, Alma, formada no Pacífico, se desfez na sexta-feira sobre as montanhas da América Central, depois de atingir a costa Pacífica da Nicarágua com força, deixando três mortos. 

Reuters


----------

